# Where to purchase Jackalls?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm after a few jackall lures, mainly the Mask Vibe and also the Silent Jackall.

Had a look on the BCF website as I've seen jackalls there, but they seem to only stock the chubby and doozer (and maybe 1 or 2 more). Does anyone know if BCF stock these or am I only able to get these online?

Even online, I'm struggling to find stockists. Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

It depends on who does the store ordering. I had a chat to the guy who runs the fishing section at BCF Virginia. In that particular store he gets to order the fishing gear and as a result they stock a wider range (or colours) of Jackalls other nearby stores just won't carry. Virginia in particular carries a lot of Masks, TN's and and chubbys, whereas the Kepperra and Strathpine stores carry a very small range. The biggest problem they have in my opinion is having the things in a locked cabinet. Sometimes it takes eternity to find a staff member to open the bloody thing.

Don't know many brick and mortar tackle places out your way, but you could always try online if all else fails. Motackle surely would stock them.

If you still don't have any luck, shoot an email off to Harry Watson.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I recently made my first purchase on the Lure World website - it was up there alongside fishin.com.au with the best service I've had from an Aus online retailer (express posted day of order, arrived next day). They have a massive selction of Jackalls including 60mm and 70mm mask vibes, and silent TN50s and TN60s in a few colours. Apparrently items that are listed on the site are in stock, but maybe shoot them an email to check stock of items you're interested in (they were good at getting back to me through the 'contact us' details on the site)

No affiliation etc etc, just sharing a positive online shopping experience 

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=1019


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks all. My local BCF did have them...strange they are not on the website.

I picked up a red belly black Mask Vibe...and three Kokoda G-Vibes


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't even realize Big W still sell fishing gear...the one in Brisbane City certainly doesn't. Will keep an eye out though...thanks for the tip


----------

